# 1Dx Shutter Lag change from 55ms to 36ms Downsides?



## justaphotographer (Jul 27, 2012)

So in reading my 1Dx manual I noticed that I could change the Shutter Release Time Lag from 55ms to an even faster 36ms. I noted that the default is set at 55ms. It seems you would want this to be short as possible (36ms) so is there any downsides to making the change to 36ms from 55ms?

The manual says "Normally, the shutter release is controlled for a stable release time lag. By setting [Shortened], this stabilization control can be omitted to make the shutter-release time lag shorter."

I have no idea what this means or the ramifications of setting the lag to be even shorter. Does this mean the shutter box won't be stable or something and have some sort of adverse affect?? I'm trying to see what the downside is because my instinct would seem to suggest you would want the shortest shutter lag possible. There has to be a reason why the slower setting is the default.

Any thoughts? Can someone help explain this to me?

Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

I intrepret it as meaning the lag will be shorter, but variable. That might not be a good thing if you want to synchronize a flash, for example. with the circuit in the stable mode, its always tha same delay, so things that synchronize will work properly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

What it means is that with the 36 ms setting, there will be a shorter shutter lag when shooting wide open, but as the lens is stopped down, the lag will get longer. So, 1-3 stops down from wide open, the shutter lag gets progressively longer. The 'disadvantage' is that for fast-moving subjects, you can anticipate that shutter lag, but that's more difficult if the lag is variable with aperture. With the default setting, the lag is a constant 55 ms (as long as you're not stopping down more than 4 stops) and thus easier to anticipate (mostly a subconscious thing, I think).


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 27, 2012)

How about (just a guess), it's got something to do with the new über-whites with their IS Mode 3, that keeps the IS off until the shutter button is pressed, then turns it on just for the photo?
It makes framing (apparently) easier when panning for wildlife and runners etc, but there's got to be some sort of time needed between pressing the shutter button and the shutter operating, in which the IS elements start to work to stabilise the shot.
Maybe with the shorter time lag the IS might not function properly?
In which case, either the camera takes a blurry-ish shot, or maybe it waits until the IS is stable before firing the shutter, resulting in that 'variable shutter lag'?

edit, or yes, it could be the aperture stopping down, didn't think of that...


----------



## justaphotographer (Jul 27, 2012)

Neuroanatomist,

Once again you are the king of useful knowledge! Thank you so much for your reply. Makes perfect sense to me. 55ms is fast enough for me and I would prefer to get the feel of my camera's timing rather than it changing on me. I think I will leave things as it should. I have aways used non-1D series full frame cameras so I was not familiar with such settings.

Thank you again.


----------



## justaphotographer (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help and input.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 27, 2012)

If you do a lot of sports fixed mostly at f/2.8 say then you might well be better off going to the faster than 55ms setting. You just want to make sure you get used to whatever it is doing and not be changing so much that you never settle in to how it reacts.


----------



## sanj (Jul 27, 2012)

Those who have used both speeds, can you actually 'feel' the difference? Thx. Am curious!


----------



## pup73 (Jul 28, 2012)

sanj said:


> Those who have used both speeds, can you actually 'feel' the difference? Thx. Am curious!



i just tried both speeds, and yes, i can actually "feel" the difference...

-c


----------



## sanj (Jul 28, 2012)

thx...


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a big difference using the faster option. 
The 55ms reacts when the button is pressed down almost completely and on shortened setting it reacts immediately when the button is pressed to the point where it takes the picture.

I am as well wondering if there are big downsides for using it.


----------



## Skulker (Jun 3, 2013)

pup73 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Those who have used both speeds, can you actually 'feel' the difference? Thx. Am curious!
> ...



Wow that's impressive! You must be very sensitive. It takes about 100 to 400ms to blink and you can feel the difference of a max of 0.019S! 

I tried the faster release for droplet photography. It was not very consistent. I never thought to turn if off for a consistent timing. I'll give it a try next time.


----------

